# EGD wi dilation, fluoroscopy &59 modifier?



## jcormier (Dec 10, 2010)

I am getting NCII edits when I code EGD with Maloney or Savory dilation on the fluoroscopic guidance code. The 76000 hits against the 43235/43239 code (not against the actual dilation code 43235) or the 43248 Savory dilation code.  In reading descriptions of the procedures, it doesn't say that fluoroscopic guidance is part of the procedure, so is it appropriate to append a 59 modifier? thanks!


----------



## j.berkshire (Dec 13, 2010)

The correct code to use for fluoroscopic guidance with esophageal dilation is 74360.  See "CPT Assistant," October, 2008, page 6.


----------

